# Stomach Exercises...



## tomm181 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi

Another silly question?

I am recently diagnosed and have gone through a complete lifestyle change, diet & excersize over the past couple of months and I am pleased to say that it is working?I have lost 2-3 inches off my waistline so far and have my BG levels under control, so my tester tells me and I am losing a little weight each week.

I have been doing sit ups with my feet under a bar every morning and have got it up to 30 a day now.

I also do 100 stomach crunches feet on flat on the floor knees bent and bring my head up to my knees ? can someone tell me if it is better to do each of these quickly or slowly?  Which burns more calories one after the other quickly or tortuously slowly?  I know that both methods are knackering, but I just want to try to be more efficient with what I do?

Thanks - Tom


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't really know, but I do know that when lifting weights, more reps [less weight] will tone, so I assume lose fat etc, as opposed to less reps [more weights], will build muscle.......but obviously more weight will lose fat as well........

So really not much useful information..........


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2012)

Tom, I use Gay Gasper's 15 minute workouts for Dummies dvd. I think the abdominal exercises are very good at making sure you don't just exercise your central abs but your whole core and it's nice and varied so you don't get bored. Doing just plain situps puts a strain on other parts of your body and doesn't improve some of your core muscles at all.

There are lots of other exercises on the dvd but I only use the abs one. It really dose make a difference but you do need to keep at it. I usually try to fit in two 15 minute sessions a day.

In terms of calorie burning such exercises don't burn a lot in themselves if compared to aerobic exercises such as swimming and running, but by building leaner muscle your body will begin to burn up calories more efficiently. The gain may not be immediate, but it will come.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 16, 2012)

i do them slowly using the idea from pilates about the slow movememt and holds making the muscles work harder.......not calorie burning tho but muscle improving


----------

